# Wixom Stocker Fest 2007



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> Hmmm...so what do they do, dump a bunch of old brood stock in there or something (judging by the size)? Or do they dump all shapes and sizes for a variety?


A little of both. Some years bigger than some. From Shoeman's post I would guess there aren't as many big fish this year.


----------



## flyfsh4trt (Mar 21, 2004)

from what I saw (and caught) on april 1st, there were actually quite a few big fish, I think they said they threw in about 100 bows avg size 25"... I caught a 23" bow besides the one in the picture which was about 30, but I saw numerous fish caught that were probably pushing 7" (they dumped 2500 bows avg. 7-8")... some disease in the brood stock fish is supposidly the cause


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> Hmmm...so what do they do, dump a bunch of old brood stock in there or something (judging by the size)? Or do they dump all shapes and sizes for a variety?


There is a page pasted to the enterence of Island lake state park detailing what and how many of each were stocked in the river and mill pond. There was some mention of undersized fish for some reason.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

flyfsh4trt said:


> from what I saw (and caught) on april 1st, there were actually quite a few big fish, I think they said they threw in about 100 bows avg size 25"... I caught a 23" bow besides the one in the picture which was about 30, but I saw numerous fish caught that were probably pushing 7" (they dumped 2500 bows avg. 7-8")... some disease in the brood stock fish is supposidly the cause


I am guessing then that most of those little fish won't be legal come opening day. I have never been out there but I have to believe that many of those fish are typically kept after opening day. Should be interesting this year.


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

thousandcasts said:


> Hmmm...so what do they do, dump a bunch of old brood stock in there or something (judging by the size)? Or do they dump all shapes and sizes for a variety?



Here is the count for Huron river/Proud lake area.

Proud lake rec. 600 Browns 20-26 inches
100 Rainbows 25 inches
400 Rainbows 13 inches
2,500 Rainbows 7-8 inches

Spring Mill Pond 200 Browns 20-26 inches
50 Rainbows 25 inches
100 Rainbows 13 inches
1,000 Rainbows 7-8 inches


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I have a real problem with them stocking a bunch of undersized fish at Proud. Only a handful will make it to legal size before the temps do them in. Those fish would have been better spent somewhere else. 

Another DNR brain storm...


Mill Pond on the other hand does have a pretty good survival rate. My dad used to get them through the ice


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Many fish just jump the dam at the foot bridge and move up into Proud Lake. I think that lake is deep enough that they can survive.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

7 to 8 inchers are a waste and don't fight as good as a bluegill imo.
You can keep them at 8 inches in both places once the opener gets here but there's nothing on them to even bother with.

But the other numbers look good too me!
Thanks for posting them Cooley!

Mattt


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Many fish just jump the dam at the foot bridge and move up into Proud Lake. I think that lake is deep enough that they can survive.


Yup they will head up into proud lake and alot will wind up dropping over campdearborn dam.I have seen some hogs down below also so they can survive I have seen it!!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Brian S said:


> Many fish just jump the dam at the foot bridge and move up into Proud Lake. I think that lake is deep enough that they can survive.


I've caught them out of the lake as late as July and heard of them though the ice,but haven't seen that myself.


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

when can you legally keep em I forget is it May 1st?


----------



## flyfsh4trt (Mar 21, 2004)

bmoney1978 said:


> when can you legally keep em I forget is it May 1st?


last sat in april so the 28th


----------

